# The Best BMW Floor Mats to Keep Your Interior Fresh



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

The Smartliners are awesome! I've got them in my Grand Cherokee and absolutely love them. they contour the floorboards perfectly and are super durable.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Just get OEM mats and you don't have to suffer the WeatherTec or Smartliner advertising.


----------



## Living Dead (May 13, 2011)

I got a set of Diamond floor mats in black with red stitching for my 2020 M40i and I love them, they cover almost every square inch of carpet, fit perfectly, look fantastic and were reasonably priced I got them just for winter but like the look so much I will keep them year round.


----------



## jsharvey (Jan 6, 2020)

CGP said:


> Just get OEM mats and you don't have to suffer the WeatherTec or Smartliner advertising.


I love my WeatherTech mats, but are looking right about their advertising. This guy on Etsy has replacement emblems, with a ton of BMW options to choose from. 






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com










This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

jsharvey said:


> I love my WeatherTech mats, but are looking right about their advertising. This guy on Etsy has replacement emblems, with a ton of BMW options to choose from.


How cool is that. Thanks for the info. I would note that the OEM BMW mats I bought were exactly the same as the WeatherTec mats. The only difference was they came with a 5 series emblem.


----------



## jim.beam(er) (Apr 1, 2021)

I have a set of Smart liner mats for late Fall to late Spring Minnesota weather. They're as good as any WeatherTech mats I own. For the other 5 months of the year I have the Manicci Premium luxury mats in black with white diamond stitching. The Manicci mats are beautifully constructed, and fit like a glove.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

Eli Madero said:


> The Smartliners are awesome! I've got them in my Grand Cherokee and absolutely love them. they contour the floorboards perfectly and are super durable.


I have been using Weathertech for the last 12 years and love them. Upon reading about the Smartliner mats and since I had never heard of them, I surfed to their website to look at them. They look just like Weathertech. The only difference is the name in the logo. I'll stay with Weathertech.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

rick47591 said:


> I have been using Weathertech for the last 12 years and love them. Upon reading about the Smartliner mats and since I had never heard of them, I surfed to their website to look at them. They look just like Weathertech. The only difference is the name in the logo. I'll stay with Weathertech.


Upon getting my weathertech mats, I tried to install them. I tried several times but they would not install. So I returned them. 

I later found out from weathertech that BMW floorliners are not consistent and the manufacturer of the floor mats have had to come up with multiple kits that would work due to the post on the insert not being long enough or too long or too wide.


----------



## Old Grouch (Jul 5, 2020)

I have a set of the rubber BMW OEM mats in my 2014 F07 that has 72k miles, and they still show virtually no wear, have nice deep channels to trap debris/water, and are held in place by factory velcro type attachments that twist lock through the carpet to the metal beneath.Might not be quite as flashy as some after market offerings, but they protect as well or better than any of them, and isn't that what really counts?


----------

